# I feel like therapy is ineffective bs.



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Tbh most of the time it is ineffective. It's mostly paying to be comforted by someone. I feel like most therapists aren't talented nor skilled enough to apply cbt or whatever therapy they use, in a sophisticated way to truly help and effect change in their clients. I've also noticed the same problem with exposure therapy, it seems to not work very well, or for very long.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

humidity said:


> I didn't do research into the rate of it's effectiveness, but I get a feeling it doesn't do ****. I've done several years of therapy with 3 therapists, read some CBT books too, so I'm familiar with it. I notice how all the different therapies like to claim they are very effective, but I wonder if its just lies they say to make you believe it will work. One needs to believe a therapy works in order for it to be more effective.
> 
> I seen people claim they improved with therapy, a tiny number even said they were cured, but I get a feeling the rate of those is very small.
> 
> ...


Yep. Honestly I don't know what to add man. Your thoughts are correct. I've been telling people on here for a long time that therapy isn't a cure, but it can help. I wouldn't waste too much time on it in the long run though especially with expensive co-pays for like 30 minutes a week. We live in a medieval time for mental health. Sure it isn't like we are completely stupid but we sure as hell don't know how to help people yet with things like SA. If someone tells you they can cure you of your SA they are lying. I have yet to see it done and yet to read of anything saying it is possible at this time. The only people that make such extravagant claims that they have been "cured" I don't believe ever had actual SA in the first place, and that isn't me being pessimistic, just realistic.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wouldn't say it's complete bs but from my experience they only help so much. It's all pretty much on you. How much you get out of the therapy and if the therapist is helpful at all. If not we need to move on. In the beginning I had no clue and just ate up everything they told me. Then I was reading lots of books and internet articles and had tried various medications. Many years later no complete relief and I seem to have a self sabotage streak so I'm working with a current therapist on trying to break the constant cycle. All the work of course is up to me and talking will really only help temporarily. It's a flawed system which I have labeled broken but maybe that's a bit extreme because some people are helped. No easy answers that's for sure but I keep trying and hoping.... :mum


----------

